# anemia due Arteriovenous Malformation of the duodenum



## smaher82 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have the code Q27.33,  would I need a second code for the anemia. If so which one?



  Thanks in advance


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (Apr 14, 2016)

We use K31.819 or K31.811 for AVM's.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2016)

The Q27.33 is the correc if this is documented as a congenital malformation, which I would assume it would be.  Yes code the anemia as anemia in disease classified elsewhere.  Code the Q27.33 first listed.


----------

